# Can topping compound go bad?



## Techy (Mar 16, 2011)

yes it can spoil, usually grows mold eventually, you should only buy enough pre mix for what you're doing.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Yep! It will spoil. Usually in way less than a year...


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

You can stop this from happening or at least greatly slow it down by before you put the lid on put a little bleach in some water (enough to cover the mud) then seal it tight. Just remember to pour it off before you stir and reuse the mud.


----------

